# General > Technical Support >  samsung tv problem

## dl757

My samsung TV is switching itself on and off as soon as the power is turned on at the plug.
I have tried leaving it for a few days as someone said it might be caused by static.
Any suggestions please.

----------


## sam09

Common problem is with output transformer.  Sounds like your problem.

----------


## dl757

Can it be easily fixed ?.

----------


## slinky

cost me 90 pound from advance in thurso same problem on off

----------

